# Saw the new Damasko in-house movement A26 in the flesh



## StufflerMike

Hiy guys,

Today I spent four entertaining hours with the Damasko familiy (Petra and Konrad Damasko, Isabella Morell and Christoph Damasko) to talk about the new in-house movement A26, future prospects and projects, new watches which will materialize very soon and new watches of which I've only seen first drafts.

There has been some discussion on the A26 already h e r e and I promised to post details on the new A26 this weekend. However, since Damasko wants to inform press and social media, authorized dealers and customers at the same time I was asked not to post the complete set of pics I took today of the new A26. So you'll need for another week or two.

But I can give you some answers to the question we already discussed in the other thread.
The first versions of the new DK3x watches will be equiped with date and no-date movements (A26.1=no date, A26.2=date). I can reassure our members who were afraid of a substantial price increase. There will be a price increase for sure but in my book the price increase will be a moderate increase for what you'll get. The A26.1 and A26.2 will primarily serve as an 2824-2 substitute; nevertheless Damasko's new movement will have some specific technical delicacies the 2824-2 does not feature.

I will post more details depending on Damasko's "Go Mike Go".

Here are some pics showing you how the new DK3x will look like. Similarities with existing Damasko watches are not accidental but intentional. However, what you see is already fitted with the new A26.


----------



## Vig2000

Such a tease...


----------



## JJ312

Very cool!! Looking forward to more!


----------



## faiz

Yes please!
Loving the drilled lugs. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..

Looking forward to the release....but looking at the prices in their website......it looks like the models with their in house movement costs more than 2x as much as the models with ETA......am I missing something?


----------



## Wanderfalken

Thank you very much for sharing Mike. Do you know if there will also be DK4x versions along with the DK3x watches?

The case looks closer to the DS30 case than the DA3x case to me, something about the case height and crown visuals.


----------



## oso2276

So there is hope of an updated diver with the new movement. Cool 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless

No day date movement?


----------



## StufflerMike

mythless said:


> No day date movement?


today I was talking about the A26.1 and A26.2. The A26.3 (day/date) will be launched at a later date.


----------



## StufflerMike

Lu.. said:


> Looking forward to the release....but looking at the prices in their website......it looks like the models with their in house movement costs more than 2x as much as the models with ETA......am I missing something?


Yes, you are missing something. The H35, A 35 are far more elaborated. The A26 is designed to be a 2824-2 substitute.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I see a see-through case back there.  Can you give a range on what a moderate increase might mean? I agree that the pictures shown sure look like the same case as the DS30, but with an open caseback. A DK3x with the new movement, numeric dial, date and open case back would be fantastic and mean my name on an order for sure.


----------



## StufflerMike

Wanderfalken said:


> The case looks closer to the DS30 case than the DA3x case to me, something about the case height and crown visuals.


Good observation. As I said: Similarities with existing Damasko watches are not accidental but intentional.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Also, did you get a sense of when new watches "materialize very soon" might be, and was there any discussion of time keeping ranges of the new movement? I think that's the last of my questions.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Also, did you get a sense of when new watches "materialize very soon" might be, and was there any discussion of time keeping ranges of the new movement? I think that's the last of my questions.


„Very soon" means medio November. Some watch magazines will report about the A26 in their Nov issue. Time keeping ranges was no topic. I didn't ask because I assume(d) that a Damasko in-house movement will perform better than an standard/elaboré ETA 2824-2, 2936-2 anyway. Faulty thinking maybe  ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

StufflerMike said:


> „Very soon" means medio November. Some watch magazines will report about the A26 in their Nov issue.


Fantastic, thank you. I am excited for them to get that coverage and to see what they've done.



StufflerMike said:


> Time keeping ranges was no topic. I didn't ask because I assume(d) that a Damasko in-house movement will perform better than an standard/elaboré ETA 2824-2, 2936-2 anyway. Faulty thinking maybe  ?


Knowing Damasko I think that is a reasonable assumption to make.


----------



## maniac2003

Good tease 
Really love my Damasko so I would be happy to extend the family. Are these exclusive for the tool range or will there also be a more dressy watch with this movement?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

I would like to ask the most important question of all...


Did you place an order for one, Mike? 


If this is similar in dimension to the DS30 as many have mentioned, this is going to be quite a hot seller I believe.


----------



## StufflerMike

singularityseven said:


> I would like to ask the most important question of all...
> 
> Did you place an order for one, Mike?
> 
> If this is similar in dimension to the DS30 as many have mentioned, this is going to be quite a hot seller I believe.


I was 100% sure I would But I did not placed an order. Not because I do not like the DK3x with the A26. It is because I saw what else is in the Damasko pipeline. I am really proud that Damasko put confidence in me and let me see drafts of models which will see the light in, say, 2021 - 2022 or will never ever emerge. All possible hot sellers, more or less. And I saw a DC 86 Red on an Elma mover which, strange enough, also pleaed the eyes of my wife.


----------



## singularityseven

StufflerMike said:


> I was 100% sure I would But I did not placed an order. Not because I do not like the DK3x with the A26. It is because I saw what else is in the Damasko pipeline. I am really proud that Damasko put confidence in me and let me see drafts of models which will see the light in, say, 2021 - 2022 or will never ever emerge. All possible hot sellers, more or less. And I saw a DC 86 Red on an Elma mover which, strange enough, also pleaed the eyes of my wife.


That is wonderful! I am very excited for this release and the rest of what Damasko has cooking. My collection has a Damasko sized hole missing, and I hope I can fix that soon.

Pardon my ignorance, what is an Elma mover?


----------



## StufflerMike

Elma mover in action at Damasko,


----------



## Betterthere

Hopefully bracelets for these will be available when announced.


----------



## Betterthere

StufflerMike said:


> „Very soon" means medio November. Some watch magazines will report about the A26 in their Nov issue. Time keeping ranges was no topic. I didn't ask because I assume(d) that a Damasko in-house movement will perform better than an standard/elaboré ETA 2824-2, 2936-2 anyway. Faulty thinking maybe  ?


announced mid november? any estimate on when dealers would receive?


----------



## mijodonn

Nice!


----------



## nodnar

StufflerMike said:


> I was 100% sure I would But I did not placed an order. Not because I do not like the DK3x with the A26. It is because I saw what else is in the Damasko pipeline. I am really proud that Damasko put confidence in me and let me see drafts of models which will see the light in, say, 2021 - 2022 or will never ever emerge. All possible hot sellers, more or less. And I saw a DC 86 Red on an Elma mover which, strange enough, also pleaed the eyes of my wife.


Your integrity pays dividends. 
I much prefer this rock solid style over the "mac rumors" speculation and scoops approach.

Forgive my boldness. Just IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

„Just in time“ visit to Barbing if you look a the pandemic development in Germany. 

Exciting informations from Barbing. And mid November is short range.

Any leads if the new DK3x will be available with Damest surface?


----------



## noregrets

Thanks Mike! Do we know what the power reserve will be?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

They've posted about it on their facebook page...



Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur said:


> ... and once again DAMASKO is able to develop a new manufactory caliber.
> As the only manufactory in Bavaria, we manufacture our self-developed high-quality timepieces almost completely independently: Over 100 patents filed, which flow into the 90 % manufacturing depth, speak a clear language. The DAMASKO watches are supposed to be robust and low maintenance. After a long development work, the new Manufakturwerk also lives up to these demands - the A26! This will be available in two versions. The A26- 1 without date and the A26- 2 with date. These will be installed in the new three-pointer model series DK3X... it remains exciting - COMING SOON!
> ...and again, DAMASKO has developed a new inhouse movement.
> As the only Bavarian manufacture, we produce our in-house developed timekeepers nearly independent: the over 100 registered patents which flow into the production depth of 90 percent speak a clear language. The DAMASKO watches must be robust and low maintenance. After long development work the new manufactory movement meets those requirements - the A26! This will be available in two versions. The A26-1 without and the A26-2 with date. They will be installed in the new three-hand model range DK3X... #staytuned - #COMINGSOON!
> #DAMASKO #inhouse #movement #newmovement


----------



## commanche

The Swiss is already flexing (_cough_ oris). It's time for Germans to show their teeth too 💪💪


----------



## StufflerMike

JuNi said:


> Any leads if the new DK3x will be available with Damest surface?


Not yet in the pipeline.


----------



## JuNi

StufflerMike said:


> Not yet in the pipeline.


Thank you. I'm curious about the technical „delicacies" Damasko will provide us with this new A26 range.


----------



## ziplepingouin

Thanks Mike for the update! I can see on Damasko website that the DA4x models are also marked "out of stock", I would assume that's the next model coming soon after (DK4x probably)?
Looking forward to what Damasko has to show!


----------



## RedViola

Mike, did you see anything on your visit that suggested a new or evolved visual design language for Damasko moving forward? 

A model with a display back is certainly different but you've mentioned (multiple times now) that the other similarities with existing models are intentional.

Were the designs that may or may not see the light of day over the next few years exciting to you because they explored new dial/case designs🤞, because of some new technical ambitions👌, or perhaps some other reason 🤔?


----------



## StufflerMike

RedViola said:


> Mike, did you see anything on your visit that suggested a new or evolved visual design language for Damasko moving forward?
> 
> A model with a display back is certainly different but you've mentioned (multiple times now) that the other similarities with existing models are intentional.
> 
> Were the designs that may or may not see the light of day over the next few years exciting to you because they explored new dial/case designs?, because of some new technical ambitions?, or perhaps some other reason ??


I wouldn't say I saw a new or evolved visual design. Damasko's „credo" is to manufacture reliable and extremely robust tool watches. And so Damasko is somehow determined. That's not going to change imho. That being said I saw drafts of watches still featuring the Damasko DNA but somehow looking more classic, one was almost looking dressy.


----------



## mucklechumps

My A35 movement was finicky at best and had to be sent in for service/repair multiple times in just a few years. Hopefully this new movement is more robust.


----------



## RedViola

StufflerMike said:


> I wouldn't say I saw a new or evolved visual design. Damasko's „credo" is to manufacture reliable and extremely robust tool watches. And so Damasko is somehow determined. That's not going to change imho. That being said I saw drafts of watches still featuring the Damasko DNA but somehow looking more classic, one was almost looking dressy.


Interesting. "Classic" and "dressy" are not necessarily bad in a tool watch-the Submariner and the Fifty Fathoms haven't suffered for it-but Damasko don't owe anyone anything. There's no debt to history that must be repaid with reissues of decades-old classics.

Within the realities of their market position, their expertise, and their capacities in Barbing, they can make most anything they'd want to. I get the impression that Damasko make what they want to make because they can, not what they think people want them to make because they should.

Too many Damasko watches are variations on a similar theme, constrained by a fliegerisch aesthetic and ETA base movements. I'd like to see the expertise they acquire in producing various A-series ETA replacements ultimately leveraged into producing watches that take more risks with different dial treatments and different complications.

Hopefully your eyes are better than mine, because I had envisioned Damasko being at that point by now after first being wowed by the DK14/15 a few years ago.


----------



## ziplepingouin

RedViola said:


> Too many Damasko watches are variations on a similar theme, constrained by a fliegerisch aesthetic and ETA base movements. I'd like to see the expertise they acquire in producing various A-series ETA replacements ultimately leveraged into producing watches that take more risks with different dial treatments and different complications.


I think they make amazing watches but indeed a little touch of subtlety and a pinch of elegance would add a lot to the appeal of the brand...
And from what Mike has hinted, it seems they're going in that direction and am really excited about it...


----------



## jonobailey

ziplepingouin said:


> I think they make amazing watches but indeed a little touch of subtlety and a pinch of elegance would add a lot to the appeal of the brand...
> And from what Mike has hinted, it seems they're going in that direction and am really excited about it...


Agree entirely, love my Damasko watches and understand the reasons for the aesthetic, but a bit more depth / texture on the dial, or applied indices on the dials, would be welcomed, so there is a greater variety in design - admittedly I own five Damasko watches, but couldnt pull the trigger on another, unless it was significantly different from what I have.

Would love to see a Damasko take on a 38-40mm dress watch, as they have already shown they can do applied numerals and polished hardened cases with the DK105. To me a mid-size dress watch with a polished case, applied numerals and Damasko tech would be the ultimate watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Disregard for now. Further details TBD.


----------



## Igorek

What happens to Damasko watches with chronograph movements? Preferably with their Si models will they still supply them and/or repair them in a long term?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

If anyone is interested, the last of the DAxx watches with ETA movements are trickling out to ADs this next few weeks.


----------



## gmtseahawk

Any new complications planned? Such as the slide rule or a world timer.


----------



## whineboy

gmtseahawk said:


> Any new complications planned? Such as the slide rule or a world timer.


I will go out on a limb and say we'll probably not see a world timer for the forseeable future. As you may recall from Mike Stuffler's many summaries of his conversations with Konrad Damasko, Damasko takes its time to perfect their technologies. Introducing a new complication like a world timer on top of the new A-26 movement, I don't see it happening soon. I assume you are talking about more than just a rotatable world bezel, but also the 24 hour hand. Remember, Damasko's DK200 is a GMT, but it's quite rare to hear about one. And it's not available now.
Just to enliven the thread, there's enough tasty Damasko tech in this one to keep me happy:


----------



## JuNi

I’m very curious about this...mid November passed and Dezember is approaching.
Anybody with news on this fascinating topic?


----------



## faiz

Not long to go it looks like!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

faiz said:


> Not long to go it looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


They've been posting them for the past 10 days or so, getting a bit annoying! Just show the bloody watch!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm thinking December 1st must be the reveal day 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Turns out tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Meanoldmanning

Magic lever auto winding? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chiron93

I ordered a DS30 couple of days ago....
Would I be regretting it tomorrow when I see the new watch????


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I think you might. Can you put it on hold for a day or so and see? I may be way off base here, but based on the teaser photos and hints, I truly think this announcement will be the (formerly) DS30 case, new movement, see through case back and date/no date options.


----------



## chiron93

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think you might. Can you put it on hold for a day or so and see? I may be way off base here, but based on the teaser photos and hints, I truly think this announcement will be the (formerly) DS30 case, new movement, see through case back and date/no date options.




I was actually hoping to get a watch with Arabic numerals on the dial (something like DA36 but would have preferred slightly smaller font size).
But the size of DS30 was perfect for me (only 10mm thick!!).
So if the dial of the new watch is like a DA3x with the case size of DS30, I'll definitely regret not waiting a little longer...

I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## faiz

Edging closer 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Meanoldmanning said:


> Magic lever auto winding?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good eyes, you may be right.
And they are not showing the hairspring/escapement [edit: much]. Silicon? That would be needed for a see-through caseback with antimagnetic properties, I think.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Other side.


----------



## whineboy

Rice and Gravy said:


> Other side.


Thanks!
I think I was wrong about Si.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Betterthere

newsletter just came in


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Welcome our new watches


Our new DK3X range convinces with a distinctive design, clearly readability and a reduced dial design. Once more this model range shows its…




www.damasko-watches.com





Pretty much as expected. And a rather hefty price increase to go with the new movement and open caseback. I haven't calculated the non-VAT price though.


----------



## whineboy

Here are the technical details for the new movement. 
Roughly a $400 premium for the new movement.
Pawl winding - Meanoldmanning, you were right!
Love the bridged balance.






Inhouse Movement A26-X


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com





Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Rice and Gravy

DK30 on strap in USD is up to $1400 and change, assuming that's from a US AD and not from Damasko directly, which would mean additional shipping costs. That's a 32% increase over the old. I love what they did with the movement and that they have their own in-house which I am sure will be great, but that's a steep price IMO.


----------



## chiron93

whineboy said:


> Here are the technical details for the new movement.
> Roughly a $400 premium for the new movement.
> Pawl winding - Meanoldmanning, you were right!
> Love the bridged balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inhouse Movement A26-X
> 
> 
> DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.damasko-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


So DS30 (with date) to DK30 (no date) is about +$400 and to DK32 (with date) is about +$700....
Guess I'll be sticking to my DS30 order after all.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

WOW! Date version is even more?? I didn't realize that.


----------



## chiron93

Oh..and a question for anyone more knowlegable....
I read this interview of Konrad in GearPatrol article...
(This Brand Is the Face of Old-School German Watchmaking)

"At the moment, we have a lot of projects in the pipeline. We're working on a three-hand, in-house movement with a new self-winding system which includes new materials so that the winding system can *work without lubrication and maintenance for many years*. It will also have an increased power reserve. "

So it says 'without maintenance for many years'.....
I read that we should normally service our watches every 5 years or so....but would this comment mean that A26 can go much more than 5 yrs between service??? (How long??)


----------



## whineboy

In honor of the A26-x:


----------



## whineboy

chiron93 said:


> Oh..and a question for anyone more knowlegable....
> I read this interview of Konrad in GearPatrol article...
> (This Brand Is the Face of Old-School German Watchmaking)
> 
> "At the moment, we have a lot of projects in the pipeline. We're working on a three-hand, in-house movement with a new self-winding system which includes new materials so that the winding system can *work without lubrication and maintenance for many years*. It will also have an increased power reserve. "
> 
> So it says 'without maintenance for many years'.....
> I read that we should normally service our watches every 5 years or so....but would this comment mean that A26 can go much more than 5 yrs between service??? (How long??)


Good find. I'm thinking he is referring to the pawled system Meanoldmanning pointed out (akin to Seiko's Magic Lever). No reverser wheels to gunk up.


----------



## noregrets

Power reserve 42 hours. That's disappointing.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

noregrets said:


> Power reserve 42 hours. That's disappointing.


That may be a trade-off w/the more efficient winding provided by the pawl/Magic lever while maintaining a 28,800 beat.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

chiron93 said:


> So DS30 (with date) to DK30 (no date) is about +$400 and to DK32 (with date) is about +$700....
> Guess I'll be sticking to my DS30 order after all.


Can't blame you there. Heck I may even grab one again. I'm thinking it'd be hard to lose $$ on it once the ETA versions aren't available anymore. I knew this new movement would come with a price hike, but I am having a hard time wrapping my head around a 60% increase for the date version over the old.


----------



## pjmaxm

drunken-gmt-master said:


> That may be a trade-off w/the more efficient winding provided by the pawl/Magic lever while maintaining a 28,800 beat.


While it is true that some of the higher power reserve movements do so at a sacrifice of beat rate (ETA 80 hr movements, Seiko 6R35 movements, etc) that is a trade off that I am fine with making.


----------



## robannenagy

Looking at Damasko's website, they have removed all the 'SI' models including the chronographs and the A35/H35 models. Are those watches no longer available?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

pjmaxm said:


> While it is true that some of the higher power reserve movements do so at a sacrifice of beat rate (ETA 80 hr movements, Seiko 6R35 movements, etc) that is a trade off that I am fine with making.


I personally agree re: beat rate, but clearly Damasko makes its own engineering choices.


----------



## pjmaxm

drunken-gmt-master said:


> I personally agree re: beat rate, but clearly Damasko makes its own engineering choices.


As they should, and making their own choices and direction on engineering is one of the factors that has made me a fan of theirs.


----------



## Lu..

so comparing the DS30 with the DK32, it is a 60% increase if you get the inhouse movement with the exhibition sapphire caseback.

add the in-house bracelet and you are talking over 2200 Eur........ouch.........one of the advantages of Damasco was it was less than Sinn....now it's a new ballgame.....


----------



## harryst

whineboy said:


> Love the bridged balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inhouse Movement A26-X
> 
> 
> DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.damasko-watches.com


Does anybody know if the holes on the bridge play any role in life? If not, this is bothersome!


----------



## maniac2003

harryst said:


> Does anybody know if the holes on the bridge play any role in life? If not, this is bothersome!


Weight savings perhaps. Why does it bother you? Just esthetically or?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## harryst

maniac2003 said:


> Weight savings perhaps. Why does it bother you? Just esthetically or?


Psychologically, mostly. A hole in a part is there for a reason. If it is not being used, that means you are using the wrong part.

I recently rented a car - a Nissan Sentra. Dash panels full of holes that were not being used (granted, they were covered. But they were obvious). Did not like it - would have never bought one (it did not drive well, either).

Can you see the - jeweled - hole, with no reason to exist, here: Vacheron-Constantin-Fiftysix-cal.-1326-3.jpg (right above the escape wheel)? No bueno (+ they got flak in another forum for it, when it was first released. So it is not only me) (*)

If the hole is there to reduce weight (and hence it is being used), Damasko should make sure it does not look like it is there for another reason (**) (also: I think its location will disturb the air flow, as the escape wheel moves around, and hence timekeeping).

- h

(*) The comments were of the style "how does a company like Vacheron dare do this etc etc"
(**) I know that Damasko does not skeletonize parts/we are not talking haute horlogerie etc etc


----------



## faiz

harryst said:


> Psychologically, mostly. A hole in a part is there for a reason. If it is not being used, that means you are using the wrong part.
> 
> I recently rented a car - a Nissan Sentra. Dash panels full of holes that were not being used (granted, they were covered. But they were obvious). Did not like it - would have never bought one (it did not drive well, either).
> 
> Can you see the - jeweled - hole, with no reason to exist, here: Vacheron-Constantin-Fiftysix-cal.-1326-3.jpg (right above the escape wheel)? No bueno (+ they got flak in another forum for it, when it was first released. So it is not only me) (*)
> 
> If the hole is there to reduce weight, Damasko should make sure it does not look like it is there for another reason (**) (also: I think its location will disturb the movement of the air as the escape wheel moves around, and hence timekeeping).
> 
> - h
> 
> (*) The comments were of the style "how does a company like Vacheron dare do this etc etc"
> (**) I know that Damasko does not skeletonize parts/we are not talking haute horlogerie etc etc


FYI the holes in the dash would have been for options which were not selected when the car was bought.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryst

faiz said:


> FYI the holes in the dash would have been for options which were not selected when the car was bought.


...I know, of course; they should have done a better job at hiding them. I am all for shabby-chic, but this was too much.


----------



## chiron93

harryst said:


> Psychologically, mostly. A hole in a part is there for a reason. If it is not being used, that means you are using the wrong part.
> 
> I recently rented a car - a Nissan Sentra. Dash panels full of holes that were not being used (granted, they were covered. But they were obvious). Did not like it - would have never bought one (it did not drive well, either).
> 
> Can you see the - jeweled - hole, with no reason to exist, here: Vacheron-Constantin-Fiftysix-cal.-1326-3.jpg (right above the escape wheel)? No bueno (+ they got flak in another forum for it, when it was first released. So it is not only me) (*)
> 
> If the hole is there to reduce weight, Damasko should make sure it does not look like it is there for another reason (**) (also: I think its location will disturb the movement of the air as the escape wheel moves around, and hence timekeeping).
> 
> - h
> 
> (*) The comments were of the style "how does a company like Vacheron dare do this etc etc"
> (**) I know that Damasko does not skeletonize parts/we are not talking haute horlogerie etc etc


The holes could be there for quick access (without disassembling the whole thing) to parts that the bridge is covering?
I do see a small notch(?)/cutout(?) through the hole on the right...
Just my guess...


----------



## harryst

chiron93 said:


> The holes could be there for quick access (without disassembling the whole thing) to parts that the bridge is covering?


They are above the escape wheel. This is a sensitive part - you do not do quick things around there.

They may have a reason to exist. I just cannot see it (but I cannot see the reason they bothered to drill them, either. Unless this part is also used elsewhere. Or, maybe @maniac2003 is right, after all).

Too bad @StufflerMike is not around anymore...


----------



## whineboy

harryst said:


> Too bad @StufflerMike is not around anymore...


News to me, hope it's just a sabbatical.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I reached out to Mike the other day in light of his conspicuous absence from these threads. I was a little concerned and hope all is well with him. No response yet. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## maniac2003

@harryst Closed back for you then 
I get your thoughts. The VC has more holes that seems 'useless' to me.
Oh well, at least we have a Damasko mystery 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Rice and Gravy said:


> I reached out to Mike the other day in light of his conspicuous absence from these threads. I was a little concerned and hope all is well with him. No response yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I don't want to speak on his behalf, but from my last chat with him on Instagram, it appears that he may have stepped down from his Moderator/Admin position here, and left WUS.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Well that is disheartening. For all his persnicketiness, he was a heck of resource and asset here.

I am glad to hear it's not some sort of health issue though. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

What a loss for the forum. If you see this, Mike, you will be missed. Thanks for all your contributions.


----------



## singularityseven

I agree, it is a substantial loss to WUS and definitely one to this forum. We're going to have to now rely on the inept marketing and press departments at most German brands to find out what's going on. Mike is a German brand whisperer of sorts


----------



## faiz

singularityseven said:


> I don't want to speak on his behalf, but from my last chat with him on Instagram, it appears that he may have stepped down from his Moderator/Admin position here, and left WUS.


Wow this is really sad and bad news.
He was an incredible asset for german watches and the industry. 
Will be difficult to get that level of access again. 
I will definitely miss him.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well that is disheartening. For all his persnicketiness, he was a heck of resource and asset here.
> 
> I am glad to hear it's not some sort of health issue though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Sums it up perfectly! I wish him all the best.


----------



## singularityseven

He continues to post watch related content on his Instagram, so if any of you are on IG, it may be worth following him there for some of the latest German watch industry gossip - Login • Instagram


----------



## CollectorS

There wasn't even a proper goodbye!


----------



## noregrets

CollectorS said:


> There wasn't even a proper goodbye!


Maybe he got tired of dealing with us 🤣


----------



## Betterthere

Seems strange


----------



## chiron93

Sorry to hear that he won't be around anymore.
I really enjoyed reading his takes on watch stuff.......

I'll be following him on IG at least...


----------



## Trod1072

This has probably already been addressed but is this movement in house as in designed on house or in house as in manufactured in house. Listed on Damasko's website the A26 is not listed as a "manufactory" movement as the other movements.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Interesting video from Marc at Long Island Watch regarding the A26 movement and DK30/32






Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Rice and Gravy said:


> Interesting video from Marc at Long Island Watch regarding the A26 movement and DK30/32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Fascinating and very informative video with regard to the movement improvements done by Damasko. Thanks for sharing Rice!


----------



## nedh

My only concern is how serviceable is the new A26 movement by people other than Damasko? I assume from Marc's video that it's fairly similar to the ETA-2824? But we'll see. Really don't want to have to ship it back to Damasko for servicing if something happens. At least it's exciting to have something new,


----------



## faiz

Great video, nice to see what differences there are and implemented in typical Damasko fashion.
Always improving where possible. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177

Excellent video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## oso2276

nedh said:


> My only concern is how serviceable is the new A26 movement by people other than Damasko? I assume from Marc's video that it's fairly similar to the ETA-2824? But we'll see. Really don't want to have to ship it back to Damasko for servicing if something happens. At least it's exciting to have something new,


As long as it does not need replacement spare parts, any competent watchmaker should be able to service it

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1

Hi Mike

Im kind of late to the news but does that mean they will slowly discontinue the DS30? I just bought one and they still seem readily available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That's a good question. What I've read so far suggests they'll be available in both DS and DK forms, but not absolutely sure on that.


----------



## MKN

Both will be available. 
Also, Mike unfortunately isn’t around anymore so asking him won’t do much good..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713

From my correspondence with an AD, Damasko is updating the DS3x and DA4x models to their in-house movement.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I wonder if at some point this year or next the old ETA versions of the DAseries will be more desirable and appreciate. Due to cost of the new versions. Sort of like the Tudor BB when they went to their in-house movement, although that was due to case thickness, so maybe not a good comparison.


----------



## sean374

Lu.. said:


> Looking forward to the release....but looking at the prices in their website......it looks like the models with their in house movement costs more than 2x as much as the models with ETA......am I missing something?


Are the price increase when going in house more normal now due to the work needs to get there?


----------



## Igorek

There is an article on wornandwound...









Damasko Quietly Reveals New In-House Caliber A26 - Worn & Wound


German tool watch makers Damaso have introduced a new accessible in-house movement in their caliber A26. More details within.




wornandwound.com


----------



## noregrets

Igorek said:


> There is an article on wornandwound...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damasko Quietly Reveals New In-House Caliber A26 - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> German tool watch makers Damaso have introduced a new accessible in-house movement in their caliber A26. More details within.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


Thanks for sharing, a nice article except when it said the prices stayed "about the same"...


----------



## ddaly12

nedh said:


> My only concern is how serviceable is the new A26 movement by people other than Damasko? I assume from Marc's video that it's fairly similar to the ETA-2824? But we'll see. Really don't want to have to ship it back to Damasko for servicing if something happens. At least it's exciting to have something new,


Just ordered a DS30 on bracelet, after considering higher cost and serviceability... felt like the right choice vs relatively untested in-house movement (I'm sure it's tested, I just mean long term, real world). I'm sure it's up to snuff given Damaskos rep for over-engineering and quality... but it was hard for me to overcome the price differential... nearly 50% price increase to get the in-house ($2100 vs $1400) vs the top grade ETA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

ddaly12 said:


> Just ordered a DS30 on bracelet, after considering higher cost and serviceability... felt like the right choice vs relatively untested in-house movement (I'm sure it's tested, I just mean long term, real world). I'm sure it's up to snuff given Damaskos rep for over-engineering and quality... but it was hard for me to overcome the price differential... nearly 50% price increase to get the in-house ($2100 vs $1400) vs the top grade ETA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same and glad i did. I think its a safer bet and the eta will probably go up in value as they will be highly sought after imo. I got hirsch tiger robby strap. Comfortable and quality.


----------



## ddaly12

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> I did the same and glad i did. I think its a safer bet and the eta will probably go up in value as they will be highly sought after imo. I got hirsch tiger robby strap. Comfortable and quality.
> View attachment 15653945


Nice. I got the blue dial... ordered the Hirsch Robby, black with blue trim, separately. Better deal to get the bracelet version and add the strap vs the other way around (if you care about the bracelet or want the options). That strap looks very high quality and a virtual perfect fit for the watch... like they were made for each other. I think I'll like having both options, great strap or indestructible ice hardened bracelet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

ddaly12 said:


> Nice. I got the blue dial... ordered the Hirsch Robby, black with blue trim, separately. Better deal to get the bracelet version and add the strap vs the other way around (if you care about the bracelet or want the options). That strap looks very high quality and a virtual perfect fit for the watch... like they were made for each other. I think I'll like having both options, great strap or indestructible ice hardened bracelet...
> 
> here is my da42 on Tiger.
> 
> thinking of selling my Steinhart Triton 100atm and getting a dsub3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

